# Padlock Symbol On Ie Icon



## need4help (Oct 28, 2005)

I can not access Internet Explorer. When I click on the icon it opens a IE window & immediately closes. Everything on the screen/desktop is frozen. I have to do a restart to get the desktop active again. I have Quick Time Player and Real Player Basic but something I tried to see on the Internet said I did not have what was needed and I should download a different version of Real Player. When I did this it got the Installer on my desktop but the download failed so I trashed the Installer and went on with my work. A long time later I went on to the Internet, loaded an auction on eBay and closed Internet Explorer. When I tried to get back online it would not work. The Finder was also locked. I read in my iMac book and followed a few instructions looking at things and could not determine what it might be but I did see the padlock on the IE icon in the IE folder on my hard drive. I have read and looked at a lot of things but can find nothing to explain how to 'unlock' it. I did drag the Real Player Basic to the trash and on restart the Finder is now working. We have a SMC router and are using 2 computers. The other one is the blue iMac about the same age and using same OS. The blue one is getting on IE just fine so it is not an issue with our service provider or the router. And anyway, the graphite was doing fine until this incident. I think this current issue is probably a software conflict but am not sure. As a whole, my computer was working fine until this occurred. (( I have been having small problems and glitches for some time now and feel it might be possible I have spyware or a lesser virus of some sort...but nothing that stopped my computer in it's tracks like this did. I think this is a separate issue...which I also need to attend to...after I solve the Internet problem.)) 
I am using:  #1-Graphite iMac with original OS 9...upgraded to OS 9.2.2.  #2-original IE 4.5...upgraded to 5.1  #3-Norton Anti Virus 2000  #4-Photo Deluxe software  #5-USB D-Link with the following attached: (HP printer) (Agfa scanner) (Imation disk drive) (San Disk compact flash card reader) (Logitech keyboard w/wireless mouse)  I do not use or play games on the computer. I do not download music. And I do not do any type of video viewing or editing on the computer. I am an experienced novice on the computer. Apparently I know just enough to get into trouble and not enough to get out! Mainly I use it for email, searching for  items on eBay or the Internet and occasionally sell on eBay. Hope this is information you need. Thanks, Don


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 30, 2005)

First, click once on the IE icon that has the pad lock. Now go to the file menu and select Get Info. 
When that window opens, uncheck the box next to locked by just clicking on it. 

Have you rebuilt the desktop recently? You will need the original keyboard to do this. 

Restart the computer, immediately hold down the option and Apple keys. Continue to hold down the keys until a dialog box appears. This will happen after the extension icons appear at the bottom of your screen. When the dialog box comes up, release the keys and click on the okay button.


----------

